# Front legs looked awful when they emerged.



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

My "favorite" tadpole, BOB, (LOL, can you tell it's the first one that's made it to morph out phase?) finally broke his front legs free two days ago. It took him a LONG time, and the legs looked trapped inside his skin for a while. You could see through the skin, through a gap between the upper leg and the lower leg, but the leg wasn't free.

I was paranoid, thinking it would be sls or at least a deformity. When he finally freed both front legs, they looked awful. Thin, curved, toes all held together, almost clubfooted. I was definitely afraid I'd have to euth him.

Well, two days later, and I checked on him this morning, and his front legs look normal. From the toes to the shoulder, they look just like the other little morphlings (what do you call tads that are starting to morph?) who, despite being younger, popped fronts a few days earlier. I can't say I know for sure everything is "perfect" with him, but the visual signs are that he's fine.

I don't know why it took him so long to pop those fronts. Any theories?

My theory on the terrible-looking legs is that, being "stuck" in his skin, he was kind of like me and other "old folk", who sit too long in one position, and it takes us a while to stretch out. Not to mention not EVER having used them, I'm sure it took him a while to get the hang of it. What do the experienced froggers think?

Just some anecdotal evidence for noobs NOT to jump to conclusions of DOOM about their frogs. I'm not saying "give an sls frog 4 years to try to come out of it", but a few days or even weeks to adjust to new legs isn't anything unreasonable, in my book.

BOB is in his morph out container, standing on his new legs underwater. Can't wait til he and the others are in the grow out container!!!!


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

mtolypetsupply said:


> .....
> 
> I don't know why it took him so long to pop those fronts. Any theories?
> 
> My theory on the terrible-looking legs is that, being "stuck" in his skin, he was kind of like me and other "old folk", who sit too long in one position, and it takes us a while to stretch out.


Hypotheses grasshopper, hypotheses.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, Sensei Doug, any Hypotheses???


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Stephi,

I wouldn't worry too much about how the front legs emerge (at least initially). They do seem to be held in an "envelope" of skin until they pop out. As far as the skinny legs, I also wouldn't worry about them until the froglet has morphed-out on to land. If SLS, then the froglet has a lot of difficulty moving around. As long as the legs are strong enough to get around, "bob" should be fine.

Happy New Year! Richard.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree with Richard. However, you may be able to tell sooner if those legs are "normal". As his tail recedes, notice if he tries to swim using the front legs. If they remain perfectly still as its trying to swim with his back legs, then it may be SLS. Then again, the true test will be if its able to hold himself up after completely morphed.

Best of luck to Bob!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

personaly i feel there are a lot of stages of sls , but bottom line if its not 100% it shouldnt be bred or sold. some live and are fairly moible for a while ands its not real noticable unless they are in a group.
i posted a few pics showing a mild sls case i had a while back in this thread in case it intrests you guys n gals 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/30672-sls-pic-normal-comparision.html
craig


----------

